# ADSL Router query - PLEASE HELP



## sumit bhatia (Aug 8, 2012)

I have an Airtel broadband connection and want to use an ADSL Router to use my lappy anywhere from my home. 
Requirement : 4 rooms on ground floor, and may be in future will use it on 1st and 2nd floor as well. Need good range.

After doing a lot of research I shortlisted DLINK 2750 (Rs 2550), Belkin n 600DB DUAL BAND (Rs 4100) and Netgear 2200m (Rs 5100), the most positive out of three brands is DLINK as it has max. appreciations from end users (source flipkart), hence, I called cust care for all three manufacturers and strangely DLINK cust care was too late to respond to the call, Netgear cust care discnnected call thrice and then answered by tech exe. and lastly Belkin who doesn't have much appreciations from end users was quick to respond and clarified all my doubts.
This is just a small piece of work I did, I need your opinion which one to choose?


----------



## Mario (Aug 8, 2012)

Do NOT get the DLink or the Belkin. Sub-50$ Dlink and Belkin networking gear is a load of cr@p! No idea about the Netgear 2200 but take a look at some TPLink stuff (around the 50$ mark) - you might be surprised. You can also try the 5dbi antenna routers from Asus.


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Aug 8, 2012)

@sumit: As per your post, you have modem so why are you looking for dlink 2750u which has both modem and router? I would suggest you to look at tp-link TL-WR841N which seems to be good. 
Any users of this router, please comment!!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, please don't go for d-link products. I own 2750U and 2730U. Horrible.


----------



## sumit bhatia (Aug 9, 2012)

Mario said:


> Do NOT get the DLink or the Belkin. Sub-50$ Dlink and Belkin networking gear is a load of cr@p! No idea about the Netgear 2200 but take a look at some TPLink stuff (around the 50$ mark) - you might be surprised. You can also try the 5dbi antenna routers from Asus.



Thanks for the revert, though, my requirements is of modem cum router ie. ADSL and TPlink have a limited option and not sure about their after sales service ?


----------



## sumit bhatia (Aug 9, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> @sumit: As per your post, you have modem so why are you looking for dlink 2750u which has both modem and router? I would suggest you to look at tp-link TL-WR841N which seems to be good.
> Any users of this router, please comment!!



Thanks man for the suggestion, but, I want to hav a single device only at my home which will fulfil all my purpose. And, good range with decent speed is must. Please suggest


----------



## Mario (Aug 9, 2012)

sumit bhatia said:


> Thanks for the revert, though, my requirements is of modem cum router ie. ADSL and TPlink have a limited option and not sure about their after sales service ?



For sub-50$ adsl wireless modem-cum-router, get either 1. this or 2. this.
You can also get 3. this.

I would recommend 3 over 2 and 1. All are equally good for "usual" home usage. No matter what you get, turn off WPS, use AES with WPA2, get off 192.168 into Class B or C, change admin/admin to something less sh1tty, filter on mac and don't use WDS unless you must.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 9, 2012)

You could go for Linksys lineup or TP Link.


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 9, 2012)

Mario said:


> For sub-50$ adsl wireless modem-cum-router, get either 1. this or 2. this.
> You can also get 3. this.
> 
> I would recommend 3 over 2 and 1. All are equally good for "usual" home usage. No matter what you get, turn off WPS, use AES with WPA2, get off 192.168 into Class B or C, change admin/admin to something less sh1tty, filter on mac and don't use WDS unless you must.



Perfect suggestions buddy


----------



## sandynator (Aug 9, 2012)

First of all Sorry to hijack this thread .....

I'm having MTNL Broadband [ADSL] connection in my home & planning to go for a wireless router. Currently using D Link GLB 502T which is working fine

I need your opinions on following 2 products
1.D-Link D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router | Router | Flipkart.com
2.TD-W8968 - Welcome to TP-LINK

Both have USB for Storage sharing & I guess D link has USB 3[had seen unboxing video on igyaan where I could see the blue color usb port] 
Can any one confirm this? Will USB3 make any difference? which could be best choice in terms of ease of installing & setup, range, connectivity.

BTW I'll connect 3 devices to this  desktop through wired lan, my new tablet I berry auxus ax01 & laptop

These router will  cost around 2200-2500 inr so should I go with these adsl routers or just go in for a wireless router? 

Thnks.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 9, 2012)

^^
Better get the TP-Link one. D-Link 2750U has many problems. 
But is it available here? When I contacted TP-Link for this model, they said its not yet launched in India. If its available plz do let me know the price.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 9, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Better get the TP-Link one. D-Link 2750U has many problems.
> But is it available here? When I contacted TP-Link for this model, they said its not yet launched in India. If its available plz do let me know the price.



Just now callled up local distributor as well tp link sales contact About TP-LINK - Welcome to TP-LINK & they both told its coming soon in 2-3 months later in november  [how come website showing since july itself]


----------



## sumit bhatia (Aug 10, 2012)

Mario said:


> For sub-50$ adsl wireless modem-cum-router, get either 1. this or 2. this.
> You can also get 3. this.
> 
> I would recommend 3 over 2 and 1. All are equally good for "usual" home usage. No matter what you get, turn off WPS, use AES with WPA2, get off 192.168 into Class B or C, change admin/admin to something less sh1tty, filter on mac and don't use WDS unless you must.



Marion, you r a star, wt gr8 info wid links...Superb Man...2599 for TPLink N300 well in budget as cmpared to Belkin and Netgear. How's th after sales servce ? As I dont mind spending extra buck, but, shud get a worthy prdct. Thanks


----------



## Mario (Aug 10, 2012)

sumit bhatia said:


> Marion, you r a star, wt gr8 info wid links...Superb Man...2599 for TPLink N300 well in budget as cmpared to Belkin and Netgear. How's th after sales servce ? As I dont mind spending extra buck, but, shud get a worthy prdct. Thanks


Its Mario not Mario*n* 
Well, honestly, I have almost never had to use after sales service for networking gear - maybe I have just been lucky.
Most of my gear runs 24x7x365 (without conditioning), including routers/switches/modems and none of them have burnt out so far - so, really I am not the right person to answer the after-sales query.
You may call on 1800 2094 168 (Mon-Sat 9 to 6 I think) to find out about TP-Link Service Centers in your city. Sorry, couldn't help here.
[If you really want to spend "an extra buck", do not get "cheap" (0-5000 INR) stuff from DLink/Belkin/Netgear/Linksys(Cisco). If you must go for these brands, spend well (>8K IMHO) - but then again, I do not know about their after-sales much either except Cisco's which is not that bad actually.]

Other folks here might know more in this matter.

Do let us know what you got and if it works out all right for you


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

sumit bhatia said:


> Marion, you r a star, wt gr8 info wid links...Superb Man...2599 for TPLink N300 well in budget as cmpared to Belkin and Netgear. How's th after sales servce ? As I dont mind spending extra buck, but, shud get a worthy prdct. Thanks



Are you joking or what. Its Rs.2599 and if you check locally you will get it for Rs.1900+tax i.e Rs.1995 only. Ebay is offering it for Rs.600 more. If you can really spend that much then get Asus RT13NU for 2.8k.


----------



## Mario (Aug 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Are you joking or what. Its Rs.2599 and if you check locally you will get it for Rs.1900+tax i.e Rs.1995 only. Ebay is offering it for Rs.600 more. If you can really spend that much then get Asus RT13NU for 2.8k.


Holy cow - Is the difference that big? Hmm...need to search better I guess. @OP, check locally before going online!


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup always check locally first coz I find Ebay overpriced for many items.


----------



## sumit bhatia (Aug 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Are you joking or what. Its Rs.2599 and if you check locally you will get it for Rs.1900+tax i.e Rs.1995 only. Ebay is offering it for Rs.600 more. If you can really spend that much then get Asus RT13NU for 2.8k.



But, ASUS RT13NU is not an ADSL router, but, simply a Router. Any other model in ASUS ?


----------



## Nikhil Jain (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anyone have an idea about belkin n150...has any 1 used it..wanted a good adsl cum router for mtnl... Is it good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2013)

best wifi adsl modem for its price.rest all are simply not worth their price.
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------

